
Time lapse of a baby playing with his toys (YouTube video) - arthurk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8vNxjwt2AqY
======
noonespecial
Outstanding. Now I have a much better video to use when demonstrating Brownian
motion than that grainy smoke trail video.

